# Dept 56 Haunted Mansion need help



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

These were retired before my wife started collecting them. Well she bought one from ebay. Well it was a buy it now with shipping. It came in busted all to pieces. Any the out side box was in good shape. But in the original foam box. When you lift it out there was all these pieces under the plastic motor light thing that spins inside.All she put in between that and the house was a small piece of paper which was inside the spinning thing. I was wondering if any body has one that could get me a picture of the packing that was suppose to be in there. Thanks


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, sure looks like it's been dropkicked! This is one that I don't have. Sorry. They do come snug in their styrofoam packing, as you probably know. I hope you can get a picture, I know it would be better to show your packing was insufficient by the seller so you can get a refund. Was there insurance on the item? Good luck!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Have you gone to Dept 56 itself and see if they have a picture of how it was packaged, or something similar? I bought these things before and like Copchick says they all come in molded packaging. If it was shipped UPS the first $100.00 is covered by their shipping insurance. If it is UPS make sure you contact them asap!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

The post office said it was not packed right, or put in the box already broken. But it was a buy it now with shipping . Then the seller didn't put insurance on it. My wife has other pieces. They always have foam blocks inside the large styro foam holder to keep the other pieces in place. So of the old ones even had had the separate pieces in their own boxes. This is the one that has a spinning bowl inside with light. It cast cats , witches, and ghost on the windows. That piece was just sitting under the house with a small piece of paper in the bowl. Nothing between the bowl and the house. So the bowl was just sliding around banging on the house.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

If the seller failed to put the insurance on it and it was supposed to be part of the included shipping charge, and they didn't pack it correctly they should reimburse you. If not, file a complaint with eBay. Good luck.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

We are going through that now. That is why I looking for the way is was packed when new. Because it did say original.But I know they had either a separate box for it or those little sponge foams that hold stuff in place.

This the stuff she has, set up last year.

019.mp4 video by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, what a nice display! They all blend together so well.


----------

